

A hacker stole $50k from my bank account - khamoud
https://medium.com/@adamdraper/a-hacker-stole-50k-from-my-bank-account-388822389671

======
mikeucb
Very surprised 2FA was not enabled... Super sucky.

------
DanBC
What did the police / FBI say?

------
celticninja
and people hate on bitcoin becuase of its irreversible nature, at least in
bitcoin it is by design.

